# May 2010 Group Book Count



## Andra

I looked, but didn't find a new thread for May, so I'll start it.
Note to self - keep up with the tracking because it's hard to do at the end of the month 

1.	Winds of Fury by Mercedes Lackey  432 pages
2.	Sheer Folly by Carola Dunn  6387 locations
3.	Harry Potter and the Sorcerer’s Stone by J.K. Rowling  309 pages
4.	Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets by J.K. Rowling  341 pages
5.	Knit the Season by Kate Jacobs  260 pages
6.	Elizabeth: A Biography of Britain’s Queen by Sarah Bradford  530 pages
7.	Peculiar Treasures by Robin Jones Gunn  4990 locations
8.	Sprinkle With Murder by Jenn McKinlay  3685 locations
9.	Lady of Milkweed Manor by Julie Klassen  3897 locations
10.	The Treasure of La Malinche Volume 1 by Jeffrey S. Hepple  24331 locations
11.	The Treasure of La Malinche Volume 2 by Jeffrey S. Hepple  25395 locations
12.	Crocodile on the Sandbank by Elizabeth Peters  4390 locations
13.	The Hippopotamus Pool by Elizabeth Peters  7312 locations
14.	Whiskey Sour by J.A. Konrath  4012 locations
15.	The Princess Bride (the good parts version) by William Goldman  4187 locations
16.	Rage of Angels by Sidney Sheldon  7469 locations
17.	Private Justice by Terri Blackstock  6107 locations
18.	Bloody Mary by J.A. Konrath 6786 locations
19.	Mistress by Mistake by Maggie Robinson  4908 locations
20.	This Pen for Hire by Laura Levine  3064 locations
21.	Last Writes by Laura Levine  3505 locations
22.	Killer Blonde by Laura Levine  3867 locations
23.	Shoes to Die For by Laura Levine  3537 locations
24.	The PMS Murder by Laura Levine  3608 locations
25.	Death by Pantyhose by Laura Levine  2349 locations
26.	Killing Bridezilla by Laura Levine  3618 locations
27.	Killer Cruise by Laura Levine  3969 locations
28.	Death of a Trophy Wife by Laura Levine  4046 locations
29.	The Wee Free Men by Terry Pratchett  4249 locations
30.	Snodgrass Vacation by Dave Conifer  42656 locations
31.	Handbags and Homicide by Dorothy Howell  4463 locations
32.	The Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs by Olivia Darnell  11180 locations
33.	Helen’s Babies by John Habberton  1624 locations
34.	AUDIBLE:  The Street of the Five Moons by Elizabeth Peters  7 hours, 53 minutes


----------



## Leslie

Reading or read (category _R_)

R1. Probation by Tom Mendicino (5168 loc; started 4/30; finished 5/1; *****)
R2. Helen's Babies by John Habberton (1500 loc; re-read 5/1-5/2; *****)
R3. Colors of Love and Autumn by Lee Pulaski (9223 loc; started 5/2; finished 5/5; **)
R4. The Murder of Roger Ackroyd by Agatha Christie (3999 loc; May "pick it for me" selection; started 5/7)
R5. Last Gasp Anthology by Erastes, Chris Smith, Charlie Cochrane and Jordan Taylor (3195 loc; started 5/8, finished 5/9; ****1/2)
R6. Striking Sparks by Jordan Castillo Price (449 loc; re-read on 5/9; *****)
R7. Secret Skin by Sean Michael (399 loc; read on 5/10; ****1/2)

I am behind on posting and I haven't been keeping track of dates...

R8. Second Season by Lee Pulaski (7451 loc; *1/2)
R9. Pleasing Michael by Stormy Glen (1355 loc; *)
R10. My Only Home by Pepper Espinoza (1397 loc; **)
R11. You Me and the Moon by Pepper Espinoza (493 loc; *)
R12. The Letter Z by Marie Sexton (2485 loc; ****1/2)
R13. The Sallee Rovers, Pirates of the Narrow Seas Book One by M. Kei (8184 loc; *****)
R14. The Angel of 13th Street by Eden Winters (3998 loc; in progress on 5/26; finished 5/29; **1/2)
R15. Mobry's Dick by K.Z. Snow (4861 loc; started 5/29, finished 5/30; *****)
R16. Nine-Tenths of the Law by L.A. Witt (4045 loc; started 5/30; finished 5/31; ****)

On the shelf to read (category _W_)

W1. Tales My Body Told Me by Wayne Courtois
W2. Out Of My Mind by M.L. Rhodes
W3. Catherine and the Captain by Margaret Lake
W4. Drawn Together by Z.A. Maxfield
W5. I Do Two by various authors
W6. Starlight by Jordan Castillo Price
W7. The Voice by Jordan Castillo Price

Audiobooks (category _A_)

A1. Outlander by Diana Gabaldon (33 hrs; started 4/30) (18 hours in on 5/26)

Samples (category _S_)

S1. The Cat in the Cradle by Jay Bell
S2. Hand That First Held Mine by Maggie O'Farrell
S3. American Gods by Neil Gaiman (May "pick it for me" selection) -- won't buy
S4. Orange is the New Black: One Year in a Women's Prison by Piper Kerman


----------



## Emily King

Total locations in May: *84,201*

1. Breaking Point by Suzanne Brockmann - 8051 locations - finished 05/05/2010
2. Into The Storm by Suzanne Brockmann - 8566 locations - finished 05/09/2010
3. Forces of Nature by Suzanne Brockmann - 8356 locations - finished 05/13/2010
4. Lover Mine by JR Ward - 8545 locations - finished 05/16/2010
5. All Through the Night by Suzanne Brockmann - 4791 locations - finished 05/17/2010
6. Dead and Gone by Charlaine Harris - 3585 locations - finished 05/19/2010
7. Dead in the Family by Charlaine Harris - 5340 locations - finished 05/22/2010
8. Into the Fire by Suzanne Brockmann - 8357 locations - finished 05/26/2010
9. Magic Bleeds by Ilona Andrews - 6511 locations - finished 05/29/2010
10. Dark of Night by Suzanne Brockmann - 8690 locations - finished 05/30/2010
11. Hot Pursuit by Suzanne Brockmann - 7400 locations - finished 05/31/2010
12. Moon Sworn by Keri Arthur - 6009 locations - finished 05/31/2010


----------



## drenee

*The Grand Finale* by Janet Evanovich. Sony Touch. Library book. 256 pgs.   
*Everything and the Moon* by Julia Quinn. Sony Touch. Library book. 384 pgs.   
*Love and Friendship* by Jane Austen. K-book. 440 loc..   
*Gone For a Soldier* by Jeff Hepple. K-book. 25,011 loc. 7,499 locs. finished. 29%
*Just Imagine* by Susan Elizabeth Phillips. Sony. Library book. 384 pages
*Love Overboard* by Janet Evanovich. Sony. Library book. 272 pages

*Gone With the Wind* by Margaret Mitchell. Audiobook. 49 hrs. 7 min. Halfway finished. 
*Love's Enduring Promise* by Janette Oke. Audiobook. 7 hrs. 43 min.   

deb


----------



## mistyd107

I'm in again:
1.  Misguided Souls of Magnolia Springs-Olivia Darnell 470 Pgs 11,180 Loc K2 Started 4/21/10 Finished 5/10/10     
2. The Walk-Richard Paul Evans 304 Pgs 2,598 Loc K2 Started 5/11/10 finished 5/14/10[color]      I'd give it more if I hadn't always used a 5 ranking system
3. A Single Rose-Barbara Delinsky 249 pgs PB Started 5/14/10 Finished 5/20/10  
may was a bad reading month for me hopefully June will be better


----------



## Shandril19

I'm back this month - house moving mayhem hiatus over.


1) Darkfever - Karen Marie Moning - 4344 locations - 5/6/10
2) Water for Elephants - Sara Gruen - 350 pages - 5/9/10
3) Secrets of the Tudor Court - D.L. Bogdan - 5893 locations - 5/11/10
4) The Lobster Chronicles - Linda Greenlaw - 254 pages - 5/11/10
5) A Scattered Life - Karen McQuestion - 4126 locations - 5/13/10
6) The Red Scarf - Kate Furnivall - 496 pages - 5/16/10
7) Milrose Munce and the Den of Professional Help - Douglas Anthony Cooper - 2907 locations - 5/20/10
8 ) The Devil's Queen - Jeanne Kalogridis - 5.5 hrs audio - 5/21/10
9) Bloodfever - Karen Marie Moning - 320 pages - 5/21/10
10) Faefever - Karen Marie Moning - 352 pages - 5/23/10
11) A Game of Thrones - George RR Martin - 13512 locations - 5/28/10
12) Undress Me in the Temple of Heaven - Susan Jane Gilman - 6297 locations - 5/31/10


----------



## Xealous

*Books
*
1 - *Portal* - Imogen Rose - Kindle - *Finished* - 100% of 4726 loc - 29Apr/01May - My Review: Portal ~ 3*
2 - *Regina in the Sun* - R.G. Alexander - Kindle - *Finished* - 100% of 3413 - 02May/03May - My Review: Regina in the Sun ~ 4*
3 - *Death of a Trophy Wife* - Laura Levine - Kindle - *Finished* - 100% of 4046 - 03May/04May - My Review: Death of a Trophy Wife ~ 4*
4 - *The Mists of Avalon* - M.Z Bradley - Kindle Quasi May selection - _Reading_ - 5% of 21543!  - 05May/
5 - *Wicked Lovely* - Melissa Marr - Kindle - _Reading_ - 14% - 29Apr/ 
6 - *Enemy of God* - Bernard Cornwell - Kindle - _Reading_ - 22% - 25Apr/ 
7 - *Memoirs of a Geisha* - Arthur Golden - HB - _Reading_ - (pages) - 28-Apr/

*Short Stories*

1 - *The Red Ribbon* - Aimee Bender - Kindle ~ (Electric Literature I3) - *Finished* - 02May/02May - Rating: 5*
2 - *Little Things* - Matt Sumell - Kindle ~ (Electric Literature I3) - *Finished* - 02May/02May - Rating: 3*
3 - *Reed & Dinnerstein Moving* - Patrick deWitt - Kindle ~ (Electric Literature I3) - *Finished* - 02May/02May - Rating: 3.5*


----------



## Margaret

1. _Dead Until Dark_ by Charlaine Harris 5442 locations    
Great main character, good story - an R rated vampire, mystery romance, entertaining
2. _Helen's Babies_ by John Habberton 1624 locations   
Sweet little story of a very different era than the one we live in. It reminded me of Louisa Alcott's
_A Garland for Girls_, not so much the story but the tone and way it was written.
3. _The Hunger Games_ by Suzanne Collins 4707 locations     
One of the best stories I have read in a while. Now I NEED the sequel for Kindle!
4. _Scarlett Fever_ by Maureen Johnson 4823 locations     
Light, fun read - I enjoyed the original story and the sequel is more of the same.
5. _Warriors Into the Wild_ by Erin Hunter 272 pages    
Good, well written story that kept my interest from beginning to end
6. _An Abundance of Katherines_ by John Green 4413 locations   
Interesting coming of age/road trip story, somewhat bogged down by main character's obsession
with finding a mathematical formula to predict love affairs
7. _Liars and Saints_ by Maile Meloy 3434 locations    
Story of how faith, deceit, and love can affect multi-generations of a family. I loved the 
characters and their story.
8. _Not What She Seems_ by Victorine Lieske 6424 locations   
Well written romance/thriller; the plot definitely held my interest; characters were not quite 
developed as much as I would have liked.
9. _A Place for Wonder - Reading and Writing Nonfiction in the Primary Grades_ by Georgia Heard and
JenniferMcDonough 167 pages     
Gives usable ideas for channneling children's inate sense of wonder into the research process
10. _Violet Eyes_ by Debbie Viguie 3423 locations   
Entertaining retelling of The Princess and the Pea
11. _Catching Fire_ by Suzanne Collins 400 pages     
Love this series, love this book! Can't wait for the next installment!
12. _The Red Pyramid_ by Rick Riordan 528 pages    
This is the first book in a new series involving Egyptian mythology - good story and characters
I am interested in finding out where the series goes from here.

Currently reading - _Milrose Munce and the Den of Professional Help_ by Douglas Anthony Cooper


----------



## BTackitt

Book 1. The World of Null A - 3693 K Loc - Finished
Book 2. The Players of Null A - 4479 K Loc - Finished
Book 3. Sex or Suffer - 5340 K Loc - Finished
Book 4. Couter's Wife - 603 K Loc - Finished
Book 5. The Lost - 5826 K LOC Finished
Book 6. Three for all - 1111 K Loc - Finished
Book 7. Blood Game - 6412 K Loc Finished
Book 8. Phantom in the Night - 5250 K Loc Finished
Book 9. Silent Truth - 6511 K Loc finished
Book 10. Never say Never - 3770 K Loc Finished
Book 11. Bacchus - PDF 75 pages Finished
Book 12. Bare Devotion - PDF 97 pages Finished
Book 13. Bare Seduction - PDF 111 Pages Finished
Book 14. Nuit Aux Trois - PDF 78 pages Finished
Book 15. Tame the Beast - PDF 43 Pages Finished
Book 16. Highlanders Challenge - PDF 356 Pages Finished
Book 17. Sweet Awakening - PDF 358 pages Finished
Book 18. Smoke, Fire, & Desire - PDF 112 pages Finished
Book 19. Forbidden: The Sacrifice - 5437 K Loc Finished
Book 20. Heat of Passion: 1686 K Loc Finished
Book 21. Fantasies Delivered - PDF 238 Pages Finished
Book 22. Bad Moon Rising - PDF 106 Pages Finished
Book 23. Heat of the Storm - 2003 K Loc Finished
Book 24. Beast of Dreams - PDF 150 pages Finished
Book 25. Beast of Awakening - PDF 198 pages Finished
Book 26. Battered not Broken - PDF 202 pages Finished
Book 27. Bains Wolf - PDF 131 Pages Finished
Book 28. Bakra Bride - PDF 135 pages Finished
book 29. Bat Scratch Fever - PDF 109 Pages Finished
Book 30. Mistress by Mistake - 4908 K Loc Finished
Book 31. Private Justice - 6107 K Loc Finished
Book 32. In the Warrior's Bed - 
Book 33. Between Two Tiron - PDF 150 Pages Finished
Book 34. Beloved Enemy - PDF 193 pages Finished
Book 35. Infinity: The Chronicles of Nick - 4911 K Loc Finished
Book 35. Beloved Traveler -PDF 156 pages Finished


----------



## talleylynn

1. *A Scattered Life * by Karen McQuestion (5/2)
no pages; 3895 locations
2. *The Adamas Blueprint* by Boyd Morrison (5/5)
no pages; 7521 locations
3. *Turning Idolater * by Edward C. Patterson (5/
260 pages; 5262 locations
4. *Pacific Avenue * by Anne L. Watson (5/12)
320 pages; 5402 locations
5. *Park Avenue Vet* by Dr. Louis J. Camuti & Lloyd Alexander (5/13)
184 pages DTB
6. *The Body in the Library * by Agatha Christie (5/15)
224 pages; 3073 locations
7. *Life...With No Breaks * by Nick Spalding (5/16)
140 pages; 3952 locations
8. *The Power of Creative Intelligence * by Tony Buzan (5/17)
160 pages; 1827 locations
9. *The Colorado Sequence * by Stacey Cochran
abandoned at location 13255, 18%
10. *Escaping Celia * by T. C. Beacham (5/20)
no pages; 3863 locations
11. *Stepping Off the Edge * by Sandy Nathan (5/21)
300 pages; 4354 locations
12. *Outlander* by Diana Gabaldon (5/2
656 pages; 162141 locations
13. *The Palmyra Impact * by Boyd Morrison (5/29)
no pages; 8664 locations
14. *The List * by J A Konrath
abandoned at location 821, 15%
15. *Milrose Munce and the Den of Professional Help * by Douglas Anthony Cooper (5/3)
240 pages; 2907 locations


----------



## chipotle

Books marked with an asterisk were DTBs from the library; the rest were Kindle books.

1. Curveball by Kate Angell (Richmond Rogues #2) - good, too many different stories
2. *The Secret Lives of Fortunate Wives by Sarah Strohmeyer - good
3. *What I Did for Love by Susan Elizabeth Phillips - good, didn't really like the hero 
4. *Killer Blonde by Laura Levine (Jaine Austen #3) - ok
5. Blue Dahlia by Nora Roberts (Garden trilogy #1) - good but lagged at the end
6. Harper's Bride by Alexis Harrington - good, fast read
7. Finding the Dream by Nora Roberts (Dream trilogy #3)- good
8. Thursdays at Eight by Debbie Macomber - ok
9. *The Lost Duke of Wyndham by Julia Quinn (Two Dukes of Wyndham #1)-  ok
10. Shopaholic Takes Manhattan by Sophie Kinsella (Shopaholic #2)- good, still not sure about Becky Bloomwood
11. *Shoes to Die For (Jaine Austen #4) by Laura Levine - good
12. *An Offer From a Gentleman (Bridgerton's #3) by Julia Quinn - very good
13. Public Secrets by Nora Roberts - ok
14. Hannah's Garden by Debbie Macomber (Blossom Street #3) - ok
15. *Devil in Winter by Lisa Kleypas (Wallflowers #3)  - very good, my fave this month
16. *The Courtship Dance by Candace Camp (Matchmakers #4) - good
17. Virgin River by Robyn Carr (Virgin River #1) - ok

DNF

*Sweet Love by Sarah Strohmeyer - about midway became depressing
*Maneater by Gigi Levangie Grazer - not for me
*Kiss an Angel by Susan Elizabeth Phillips


----------



## egh34

As usual, I am in...

finally finished a book...
1. Bloodthirsty by Marshal Karp finished 5-15-10  
2. Windfall by Nora Roberts finished 5-20-10   
3. The Scent of Heat and Lightening by Nancy Pickard finished 5-30-10


----------



## Jaasy

I'm in.  This listing helps me update my Shelfari!

1   Advantage Disadvantage by Yale Jaffe, 252 pages, (carried over from April)...
2   A Kiss of Shadows by Laurell K. Hamilton, 480 pages, finished
3   Caress of Twilight by Laurell K. Hamilton, 368 pages, finished
4   Seduced by Moonlight by Laurell K. Hamilton, 384 pages, finished
5   A Stroke of Midnight by Laurell K. Hamilton, 416 pages, finished
6   Mistral's Kiss by Laurell K. Hamilton, 336 pages, finished
7   A Lick of Frost by Laurell K. Hamilton, 384 pages, finished
8   Swallowing Darkness by Laurell K. Hamilton, 416 pages, finished
9   Divine Misdemeanors by Laurell K. Hamilton, 352 pages, finished
10  Under the Dome by Stephen King, 1074 pages, finished
11  The Enemy by Lee Child, 408 pages, finished


----------



## LauraB

New York , by Rutherfurd, begun in April, finished in May. Read 12, 390 locations of this book in May.
May 17-May 21 Dead Until Dark , Kindle, 6037 locations.
May 25-29 Dead in Dallas  kindle. 4,100 location
May 30, beginning Giovanni's Room , James Baldwin, on Kindle

*Running total for May:
Kindle: 22,527 locations *


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

*Books Read in May*
*1.The Forgotten Garden 560 pages Kindle!
2. Dragonsinger 320 pages DTB
3. Dragonriders of Pern 832 pages Kindle!
4. Dragonsong 208 pages DTB
5. Dragondrums 256 pages DTB
6. Moreta: Dragonlady of Pern 384 pages Kindle!*

Currently reading:_Sabriel 336 pages DTB _
Up next: Victory of Eagles 342 pages Kindle!

*Read since 9/9*
Eye of the World (The Wheel of Time Book 1) 832 pages DTB
The Great Hunt (Wheel of Time Book 2) 705 pages DTB
The Dragon Reborn (Wheel of Time Book 3) 624 pages DTB
The Shadow Rising (Wheel of Time Book 4) 1008 pages DTB
The Fires of Heaven (Wheel of Time Book 5) 992 pages DTB
Lord of Chaos (Wheel of Time Book 6) 1011 pages DTB
A Crown of Swords (Wheel of Time Book 7) 896 pages DTB
The Path of Daggers (Wheel of Time Book 8 ) 704 pages DTB
Winter's Heart (The Wheel of Time Book 9) 625 pages DTB
Crossroads of Twilight (Wheel of Time Book 10) 864 pages DTB
Knife of Dreams (Wheel of Time Book 11) 1000 pages DTB
The Gathering Storm (Wheel of Time Book 12) 784 pages DTB 
An Echo in the Bone: A Novel (Outlander) 832 pages Kindle!
The Lightning Thief (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 1) 470 pages Kindle!
Tempted (House of Night Book 6) 336 pages Kindle!
Covet 496 pages Kindle!
The Hunger Games 384 pages Kindle!
Catching Fire 400 pages DTB
Once A Runner 296 pages Kindle!
Sea of Monsters (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 2) 288 pages Kindle!
Afraid 384 pages Kindle!
The Titan's Curse (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 3) 320 pages Kindle!
Assassin's Apprentice 464 pages Kindle!
The Battle of the Labyrinth (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 4) 368 pages Kindle!
The Bounty: The Malloy Family Book 1 252 pages Kindle!
The Last Olympian (Percy Jackson and the Olympians, Book 5) 400 pages Kindle!
His Lady Mistress 304 pages Kindle! 
Uhura's Song 384 pages Kindle!
Kiss Me Deadly 288 pages Kindle! 
The Eyre Affair 384 pages Kindle!
His Majesty's Dargon 384 pages Kindle!
Throne of Jade 432 pages Kindle!
Lost in a Good Book 432 pages Kindle!
Black Powder War 400 pages Kindle!
Well of Lost Plots 416 pages Kindle!
Restoree 256 pages Kindle!
Empire of Ivory 416 pages Kindle!
New Moon 608 pages Kindle!
Eclipse 640 pages Kindle!
Breaking Dawn 768 pages Kindle!
Midnight Sun 264 pages PDF
Something Rotten 416 pages Kindle!
Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet 304 pages Kindle!
Flirt 192 pages Kindle!
Cheaper by the Dozen 224 pages DTB
Ender's Game 384 pages Kindle!
The Forgotten Garden 560 pages Kindle!
Dragonsinger 320 pages DTB
Dragonriders of Pern 832 pages Kindle!
Dragonsong 208 pages DTB
Dragondrums 256 pages DTB
Moreta: Dragonlady of Pern 384 pages Kindle!


----------



## PinkKindle

I'm in again. 

1. _The Colorado Kid_ by Stephen King: 1785 locations. Begun 4/30, on location 392 on 5/1, completed 5/2 -- 1393 locations read in May.
2. _Lady of Milkweed Manor_ by Julie Klassen: 3897 locations. Begun 5/2, completed 5/2.
3. _The Apothecary's Daughter_ by Julie Klassen: 4091 locations. Begun 5/3, completed 5/12.
4. _Light of Eidon (Legends of the Guardian-King, Book 1)_ by Karen Hancock: 5230 locations. Begun 5/12, on location 3870 on 5/31 -- 3870 locations read in May.

Running Totals: Final Totals:
Locations read in May: 13,251
DTB pages read in May: 
Books read start to finish in May: 2
Books read partially in May: 2


----------



## akagriff

1.  Angels Fall  Nora Roberts  Loc.  7847  finished 5/7  ***
2.  Reading the OED  Ammon Shea  Loc 2778  Finished 5/10  ****
3.  Caught  Harlan Coben  Loc.  5398  Finished 5/14  ****
4.  A Gift of Grace. Amy Clipston. Lov. 4756. Finished 5/18 *


----------



## RiddleMeThis

I'm in again!


----------



## cagnes

1. Iron Kissed (Mercedes Thompson, #3) by Patricia Briggs (4625 locations) - finished 05/01
2. A Voice in the Wind (Mark of the Lion Series #1) by Francine Rivers (520 pages) - finished 05/03
3. An Echo in the Darkness (Mark of the Lion Series #2) by Francine Rivers (480 pages) - finished 05/04
4. As Sure as the Dawn (Mark of the Lion Series #3) by Francine Rivers (520 pages) - finished 05/05
5. The Duke And I (Bridgertons, #1) by Julia Quinn (5212 locations) - finished 05/06
6. Lover Mine (Black Dagger Brotherhood, # by J.R. Ward (528 pages) - finished 05/07
7. Bone Crossed (Mercedes Thompson, #4) by Patricia Briggs (4188 locations) - finished 05/08
8. The Wicked Ways of a Duke (Girl Bachelors, #2) by Laura Lee Guhrke (4207 locations) - finished 05/10
9. The Viscount Who Loved Me (Bridgertons, #2) by Julia Quinn (384 pages) - finished 05/11
10. Naked in Death (In Death, #1) by J.D. Robb (320 pages) - finished 05/11
11. Silver Borne (Mercedes Thompson, #5)  by Patricia Briggs (4541 locations) - finished 05/12
12. Only With Your Love (Vallerands, #2) by Lisa Kleypas (5812 locations) - finished 05/14
13. An Offer From a Gentleman (Bridgertons, #3) by Julia Quinn (384 pages) - finished 05/15
14. Glory in Death (In Death, #2) by J.D. Robb (320 pages) - finished 05/15
15. Rules of Surrender (Governess Brides, #1) by Christina Dodd (384 pages) - finished 05/16
16. Romancing Mister Bridgerton (Bridgertons, #4) by Julia Quinn (370 pages) - finished 05/17
17. Rules of Engagement (Governess Brides, #2) by Christina Dodd (384 pages) - finished 05/18
18. To Sir Phillip, With Love (Bridgertons, #5) by Julia Quinn (4196 locations) - finished 05/19
19. Rules of Attraction (Governess Brides, #3) by Christina Dodd (384 pages) - finished 05/20
20. In My Wildest Dreams (Governess Brides, #4) by Christina Dodd (384 pages) - finished 05/22
21. When He Was Wicked (Bridgertons, #6) by Julia Quinn (384 pages) - finished 05/23
22. Crocodile on the Sandbank (Amelia Peabody, #1) by Elizabeth Peters (272 pages) - finished 05/23
23. It's In His Kiss (Bridgertons, #7) by Julia Quinn (5226 locations) - finished 05/24
24. On the Way to the Wedding (Bridgertons, # by Julia Quinn (5926 locations) - finished 05/25
25. The Viscount Who Loved Me: The Epilogue II (Bridgertons, #2.5) by Julia Quinn (457 locations) - finished 05/25
26. Married By Morning (The Hathaways, #4) by Lisa Kleypas (5544 locations) - finished 05/26
27. The Parson's Daughter by Catherine Cookson (389 pages) - finished 05/28
28. Some Enchanted Evening (Lost Princesses, #1) by by Christina Dodd (384 pages) - finished 05/29
29. The Barefoot Princess (Lost Princesses, #2) by Christina Dodd (384 pages) - finished 05/30
30. Moloka'i  by Alan Brennert (6,890 locations) - finished 05/31


----------



## Geemont

*NO.**TITLE**AUTHOR**GENRE**FORMAT**LENGTH**FINISHED**RATING*1._Demon (Unabridged)_John VarleyScience FictionAudiobook19:36 hours05/06/20103.99 stars2._The Island_Victoria Hislop NovelDTB474 pages05/03/20103.50 stars3._The White Tiger_Aravind Adiga NovelKindle3998 locations05/05/20104.25 stars4._Blood's A Rover_James EllroyCrimeDTB640 pages05/12/20104.00 stars5._The Greatest Show on Earth (Unabridged)_Richard DawkinsScienceAudiobook14:39 hours05/13/20105.00 stars6._Velocity_Dean KoontzSuspenseDTB460 pages05/14/20103.25 stars7._Hellhound On His Trail (Unabridged)_Hampton SidesBiographyAudiobook15:09 hours05/22/20105.00 stars8._The Charnel Prince_Greg KeyesFantasyKindle10,749 locations05/18/20104.00 stars9._Rendezvous With Rama_Arthur C. ClarkeScience FictionDTB243 pages05/20/20104.00 stars10._A Fraction of the Whole_Steve ToltzNovelKindle11,041 locations05/25/20104.75 stars11._Inferno (Unabridged)_Larry Niven & Jerry PournelleScience FictionAudiobook5:42 hours05/24/20103.25 stars12._Island_Richard LaymonHorrorDTB504 pages05/26/20102.99 stars13._Singularity Sky (Unabridged)_Charles StrossScience FictionAudiobook13:06 hoursPushed Over14._Dead I Well May Be_Adrian McKintyCrimeKindle5,491 locations05/29/20103.99 stars15._Nobody's Angel_Jack ClarkCrimeDTB220 pages05/30/20103.50 stars16._The Nothing That Is_Robert KaplanMathKindle2,358 locationsQuit at 1,369

Reading summary for 2010:

*MONTH**ACTUAL LOCS**ACTUAL PAGES**TOTAL EQ LOCS**TOTAL EQ PAGES*January25,5201,95658,7723,457February34,73469346,6972,737March31,9141,53057,9243,407April38,1761,07856,5023,324May31,1792,54174,3764,375     *YTD ACTUAL LOCS**YTD ACTUAL PAGES**YTD EQ LOCS**YTD EQ PAGES*162,9017,798295,46717,381
Pages will be converted to 17 locations in the totals in estimate equivalents (EQ)


----------



## crebel

05-01 Primary Victim, Christopher Cihlar, 3452 locations  A Psychological/Legal Thriller advertised here at KB. It has apparently been removed from Amazon, hopefully for proofreading and editing. The premise is terrific.
05-02 Bound by Temptation, Lavinia Kent (kindle) 4587 locations     HR
05-02 Dressed to Kill (Darcy Cavanaugh mystery #1), Candy Calvert (kindle) 2490 locations    cozy mystery-Dirty Dancing on a cruise ship
05-03 All Night With A Rogue, Alexandra Hawkins (kindle)      5228 locations HR
05-06 Punctured, Rex Kusler (kindle) 3632 locations   mystery/PI. I guess I am getting too picky about poorly proofread books; the characters were likeable, the story moved along, but using words liked leased instead of least, there/their, where/wear, etc. really got on my nerves by the end.
05-06 Wolf Signs: Granite Lake Wolves, Book 1, Vivian Arend (kindle) 1917 locations     a freebie - erotic romance for werewolves!
05-08 Rottweiler Rescue: a mystery for dog lovers, Ellen O'Connell (kindle) 3014 locations      I look forward to a sequel
05-10 Temptation and Surrender, Stephanie Laurens (kindle) 7065 locations      She writes the perfect (for me) mix of romance, steaminess, history and mystery
05-12 The Diva Paints the Town, Krista Davis (kindle) 4293 locations    cozy mystery
05-14 No Greater Sacrifice, John C. Stipa (kindle)     8980 locations Romantic Thriller (history, archeology, clues from mythhology, the bible, literature) - The only reason I didn't give it 5  was (for me) the unbelievability of how the characters solved some of the puzzles. Great 1st novel and I would like to see these characters again. Also a great value at only $3.99
05-15 Colters' Wife, Maya Banks (kindle) 810 locations    free trashy romance
05-15 Every Beat of Her Heart, Maggie Caspar (kindle)    erotica (deleted before recording locations-147 kbs)
05-15 Heat of Passion: An Out of Uniform story, Elle Kennedy (kindle) 1400 locations    free trashy romance
05-15 Provocative in Pearls, Madeline Hunter (kindle) 4714 locations     HR ...hmm, I seem to detect a theme in my Saturday reading 
05-16 The Marriage Ring, Cathy Maxwell (kindle) 4042 locations   HR
05-17 Crucifixion River, Bill Pronzini and Marcia Muller (kindle) 3342 locations      A fabulous collection of mystery/detective short stories from my favorite husband/wife authors. Muller writes the female side of a story and Pronzini does the male; it includes a "Nameless Detective" and Sharon McCone short. The entire collection was outstanding.
05-19 Secrets of a Scandalous Bride, Sophia Nash (kindle) 5052 locations      HR
05-21 Sew Deadly, Elizabeth Lynn Casey (kindle) 3731 locations      A heartwarming cozy
05-23 The Devil Who Tamed Her, Johanna Lindsey (kindle) 4363 locations     HR
05-24 Deadly Gamble: The First Charlie Parker Mystery, Connie Shelton (kindle) 3294 locations    
05-26 To Sin With A Scoundrel, Cara Elliot (kindle) 5306 locations      HR
05-27 Patience, Lisa Valdez (kindle) 6480 locations    HR with BDSM
05-29 Magnolias, Moonlight and Murder: An Ellie Avery Mystery, Sara Rosett (kindle) 4522 locations     
05-31 Finished the audio book of The Silent Sea, Clive Cussler that we started 05-25    typical Cussler thriller


----------



## cheerio

I might have time this month


----------



## pidgeon92

20th Century Ghosts -- Joe Hill







-- 336 pages -- 5/5/10
Rest in Peace -- Jack Maclane -- 252 pages -- 5/27/10

Moving this month has really upset my reading schedule... Awful, simply awful.


----------



## dnagirl

As always, currently reading is in black, finished is in green and abandoned in red.

Continued from March (yes, I've been struggling with this one and spending more Kindle time than DTB)
1. _The Year's Best Science Fiction - 25th Volume _ (DTB) - started 3/25/10, 704 pages, 75% finished

May books
1. _The Maze Runner _ by James Dashner (Kindle) - started 5/2/10, finished 5/4/10, 5669 loc
2. _shocktherapy_ by Ed Arbogast (Kindle) - started 5/4/10, finished 5/6/10, 2945 loc
3. _Regina in the Sun_ by R.G. Alexander (Kindle) - started 5/6/10, finished 5/7/10, 3413 loc
4. _Kane and Abel_ by Jeffrey Archer (Kindle) - started 5/7/10, finished 5/13/10, 6184 loc
5. _Books of Blood, Book 1_ by Clive Barker (Kindle) - started 5/13/10, finished 5/14/10, 2321 loc
6. _K-Pax_ by Gene Brewer (Kindle) - started 5/14/10, finished 5/15/10, 2205 loc
7. _The Rats_ by James Herbert (Kindle) - started 5/15/10, finished 5/16/10, 2124 loc
8. _The Girl Who Played with Fire_ by Steig Larssen (Kindle) - started 5/16/10, finished 5/22/10, 10532 loc
9. _Bury Me in a Borrowed Suit_ by Troy Anderson (Kindle) - started 5/22/10, finished 5/23/10, 4546 loc
10. _The Birth of the Peacekeepers_ by Ricky Sides (Kindle) - started 5/24/10, finished 5/25/10, 6819 loc
11. _Blood, Sweat & Tea_ by Tom Reynolds (Kindle) - started 5/25/10, 3228 loc, abandoned 5/26/10, after 3% because I seriously dislike it.
12. _Tender At the Bone: Growing Up at the Table_ by Ruth Reichl (Kindle) - started 5/26/10, finished 5/28/10, 4863 loc
13. _Kindred_ by Octavia Butler (Kindle) - started 5/28/10, finished 5/29/10, 3527 loc
14. _On Basilisk Station (Honor Harrington #1)_ by David Weber (Kindle) - started 5/29/10, finished 5/30/10, 6396 loc
15. _The Book Thief_ by Markus Zusak (Kindle) - started 5/30/10, 6975 loc


----------



## KimME

1. From Dead to Worse by Charlaine Harris
2. A Touch of Dead by Charlaine Harris
3. Dead and Gone by Charlaine Harris
4. The Summoning by Kelly Armstrong
5. Dead In the Family by Charlaine Harris


----------



## luvmy4brats

*May 2010*

*Finished*
65. *Kiss of the Highlander* (Highlander, Book 4)







_by Karen Marie Moning_ - 5,857 locations - finished 5/3
66. *Bone Crossed* (Mercy Thompson, Book 4)







_ by Patricia Briggs_ - 4,903 locations -finished 5/4
67. *The Dark Highlander* (Highlander, Book 5)







_ by Karen Marie Moning_ - 4,688 locations - finished 5/9 
68. *Helen's Babies*







_ by John Habberton_ - 1,624 locations - finished 5/11
69. *Savor the Moment* (Bride Quartet, Book 3) _by Nora Roberts_ - 5,097 locations - finished 5/12
70. *Faefever* (Fever, Book 3)







_ by Karen Marie Moning_ - 4,763 locations - finished 5/17
71. *The Immortal Highlander* (Highlander, Book 6)







_by Karen Marie Moning_ - 5,208 locations - finished 5/19
72. *Silver Borne* (Mercy Thompson, Book 5)







_by Patricia Briggs_ - 4,541 locations - finished 5/19
73. *Dreamfever* (Fever, Book 4)







_ by Karen Marie Moning_ - 6,891 locations - finished 5/21
74. *Midnight in Death* (In Death, Book 7.5) _by J.D. Robb _(re-read) - 1,444 locations - finished 5/22

*Reading*
*The Highly Sensitive Child:* Helping Our Children Thrive When the World Overwhelms Them







_ by Elaine Aron _ - 5,684 locations - started 3/29
*The Red Pyramid* (Kane Chronicles, Book 1)







_ by Rick Riordan_ - 7,137 locations - started 5/4
*Moloka'i*







_ by Alan Brennert_ - 6,890 locations (for May Reading Game) - started 5/19

*Next*

*May Reading Totals: 10 books; 45,016 locations*

Samples 
1. 

 
January: 10 books; 68,621 locations 
February:18 books; 90,447 locations
March: 31 books; 180,164 locations
April: 5 books; 24,694 locations


----------



## Toby

FINISHED!

1. Cream Puff Murder, A Hannah Swensen Mystery with Recipes by Joanne Fluke, Book 11, 5193 Loc's, Excellent, 5/4/10
2. Strawberry Shortcake Murder, A Hannah Swensen Mystery with Recipes by Joanne Fluke, Book 2, 4083 Loc's, Excellent, 5/7/10
3. Waiting for Autumn by Scott Blum, 1389 Loc's, Excellent, 5/8/10
4. Blueberry Muffin Murder, A Hannah Swensen Mystery with Recipes by Joanne Fluke, Book 3, 4483 Loc's, Excellent, 5/11/10
5. A Series of Unfortunate Events #1, The Bad Beginning by Lemony Snicket, 1305 Loc's, Good, 5/12/10
6. Lemon Meringue Pie Murder, A Hannah Swensen Mystery with Recipes by Joanne Fluke, Book 4, 4603 Loc's, Excellent, 5/16/10 
7. A Series of Unfortunate Events #7, The Vile Village by Lemony Snicket, 2130 Loc's, Good, 5/17/10
8. Fudge Cupcake Murder, A Hannah Swensen Mystery with Recipes by Joanne Fluke, Book 5, 4339 Loc's, Excellent, 1 of the recipes is a mystery as well., 5/20/10 
9. A Series of Unfortunate Events # 8, The Hostile Hospital by Lemony Snicket, 2057 Loc's, Good, 5/21/10
10. Sugar Cookie Murder, A Hannah Swensen Mystery with Recipes by Joanne Fluke, Book 6, 4336 Loc's, Excellent, 50 recipes, 5/22/10
11. A Series of Unfortunate  Events #9, The Carnivorous Carnival by Lemony Snicket, 2382 Loc's, Excellent, 5/24/10
12. Peach Cobbler Murder, A Hannah Swensen Mystery with Recipes by Joanne Fluke, Book 7, 4313 Loc's, Excellent, 5/27/10
13. A Series of Unfortunate Events #10, The Slippery Slope by Lemony Snicket, 2736 Loc's, Good, 5/29/10


----------



## Malweth

*☼**#*_*Title / Link*_*Author**Format*​*Start*​-*Finish**Genre*​*Size*​*Alt Link*​%​*☼**1.*_Shogun_James ClavellKindle​26 Apr 2010-?? ?? 2010HistF​26,188​http://​38%​*2.*_Winter's Heart_ (WoT #9)Robert JordanAB iPod​29 Apr 2010-19 May 2010Fant​24:18:00​​100%​*3.*_Sh*t My Dad Says_Justin HalpernKindle​13 May 2010-15 May 2010Humor​1,903​http://​100%​*☼**4.*_Crossroads of Twilight_ (WoT #10)Robert JordanAB iPod​20 May 2010-?? ?? 2010Fant​26:03:00​​47%​*Totals*​*Start*​-*Finish*​*Size*​​Total LocationsKindle​01 May 2010​-01 Jun 2010​8,973​​Total Audio HH:MMAB iPod​01 May 2010​-01 Jun 2010​35:19​​


----------



## 1131

The Snake, the Crocodile, and the Dog 
Deathworld
The Lost City of Z
Naked in Death
Amazing Grace
Elizabeth StreetElizabeth Peters 
Harry Harrison
David Grann
J. D. Robb
Eric Metaxas
Laurie Fabiano
Audio 
Kindle
Kindle
Kindle
Audio
Kindle14 hours 50 minutes
2586 Locations
6141 Locations
5391 Locations
10 hrs
6389 locations


----------



## Maxx

May 2010

1. The Street of a Thousand Blossoms (audiobook), 33% complete as of May 1, completed May 12, 300 pages
2. A Game of Thrones (kindle) began May 1, as of May 31 55% through, 387 pages
3. The Hour I First Believed (audiobook) began May 12, completed May 30, 768 pages
4. Little Women (audiobook) began May 30, 6% complete as of May 31, 32 pages

Partial Books Completed:  1
Whole Books Completed:  1

Total Pages Read in May:  1487


----------



## Aravis60

Finished in May 
1.The Fiery Cross by Diana Gabaldon (started 2/12, finished 5/20)- 1,443 pgs. (I finally finished it! )
2. The Last Battle by C.S. Lewis (started 4/19, finished 5/6)- 184 pgs. 
3. Loving a Lost Lord by Mary Jo Putney (started 5/12, finished 5/14)- 352 pgs. 
4. Treating Explosive Kids: The Collaborative Problem Solving Approach by Ross W. Greene and J. Stuart Albom (started in 2009, restarted 4/6, finished 5/17)- 246 pgs.
5. The Princess of Cleves by Madame de La Fayette- (started 5/14, finished 5/22)- 207 pgs. 
6. A Proper Pursuit by Lynn Austin (started 5/14, finished 5/30)- 432 pgs.


----------



## ladyknight33

May 2010 52,536 location 16 books

1. *Sheltering Hearts * Robyn Carr 1224 locations
2. *A Gift of Grace * Amy Clipston 4756 locations
3. *Thrill of the Chase * Christina Crooks 4799 locations
4. *The Letter Sweater * Skip Crayton 4288 locations
5. *Going For it * Elle Kennedy 1162 locations
6. *Midnight Encounter * Elle Kennedy 4473 locations
7. *Heat of the Storm * Elle Kennedy 2003 locations
8.* Heat of the Moment * Elle Kennedy 1327 locations
9. *Heat of Passion * Elle Kennedy 1686 locations
10. *Private Justice * Teri Blackstock 6107 locations
11. *Reunion* J.L Penn 4044 locations
12. *My King The President* Tom Lewis 4230 locations
13. *Sensual Confession* Brenda Jackson 3881 locations
14. *Spontaneous* Benda Jackson 2517 locations
15. *One Night in Napa* Allie Boniface 4167 location
16. *Ties That Bind Ties That Break* Lensey Namioka 1872 locations


----------



## meljackson

My King the President- finished May 2.     
The Weight of Silence- finished May 4.      
Wounded Healer- finished May 11.    
Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet- finished May 13.      
The Luxe- finished May 19.     
Bad Move- finished May 23.     
Bad Guys- finished May 25.     
Another Thin Line- finished May 29.


----------



## sheltiemom

1.  Eight Days to Live - Iris Johansen - 8313 locations
2.  One Night in Boston - Allie Bniface - 5362 locations
3.  Crack-UP - Eric Christopherson - 7381 locations
4.  Ark - Boyd Morrison - 7129 locations


----------



## ElaineOK

Oct. 09 -- 8; Nov. 09 -- 4, Dec. 09 -- 7, Jan. 10 -- 8, Feb. 10 -- 4, Mar. 10 -- 9, Apr. 10 -- 6, May 10 -- 3,

Last month was not a good month for reading. Hopefully, May will be better.

1. Istanbul







, Orhan Pamuk 400 pages;

2. Didn't I Feed You Yesterday







, Laura Bennett 224 pages;

3. A River in the Sky







, Elizabeth Peters 320 pages;
Elaine
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## Gayle

Count me in!  

*Finished*
1. *Hot Blooded* by Christine Feehan, Maggie Shayne, Emma Holly and Angela Knight 5794 locations - continuing from location 2959 from last month
2. *Catherine and the Captain* by Margaret Lake 10518 locations
3. *The Brass Verdict* by Michael Connelly 6991 locations
4. *Purity in Death* by J.D. Robb 6566 locations
5. *Portrait in Death* by J.D. Robb 6983 locations
6. *It's in His Kiss* by Julia Quinn 5226 locations
7. *It's in His Kiss: The Epilogue II* by Julia Quinn 457 locations
8. *Breach of Trust* by DiAnn Mills 6700 locations


----------



## summerteeth

Finished:


----------



## drenfrow

I'm in again.


*Date Finished **Book**Author**Locations/Pages **Genre**Format*5/1Dispatches From the Edge Anderson Cooper 222 pp.Non-Fiction DTB5/1Helen's BabiesJohn Habberton1624 loc.HumorKindle5/2Queen LuciaE.F. Benson3218 loc.HumorKindle5/3KidnappedRobert Louis Stevenson 352 pp.AdventureAudio5/5May DayJess Lourey2346 loc.MysteryKindle5/5Whale SeasonN.M. Kelby292 pp.HumorDTB5/6Rumpole MisbehavesJohn Mortimer197 pp.HumorDTB5/8Outwitting HistoryAaron Lansky312 pp.Non-FictionDTB5/10In Her NameMichael R. Hicks16005 loc.Science Fiction Kindle5/10Ex LibrisAnne Fadiman191 pp.Books About Books DTB5/12Excellent WomenBarbara Pym276 pp.Fiction DTB5/14The Hot ZoneRichard Preston300 pp.Science DTB5/15The Tale of DespereauxKate DiCamillo270 pp.ChildrensDTB5/16When You Are Engulfed in Flames David Sedaris323 pp.HumorDTB5/17The Pursuit of HappinessNancy Mitford3957 loc.FictionKindle5/18Aunt Dimity SnowboundNancy Atherton272 pp.MysteryDTB5/18Huckleberry FinnMark Twain293 pp.ClassicsAudio5/19Aunt Dimity Goes WestNancy Atherton304 pp.MysteryDTB5/21The Human Experiment: Biosphere 2 Jane Poynter272 pp.ScienceDTB5/23Love in a Cold ClimateNancy Mitford4358 loc.FictionKindle5/24The BlessingNancy Mitford4710 loc.FictionKindle5/26Crocodile on the SandbankElizabeth Peters262 pp.MysteryAudio5/29Doan and Carstairs Mysteries, Books 1 and 2 Norbert Davis3760 loc.MysteryKindle5/31Village SchoolMiss Read238 pp..FictionDTB


----------



## Geoffrey

I'm in again .... 

1. Grantville Gazette, volume 3 - Eric Flint - Alt History - 100% - 6300 locations - 384 pages - finished 5/3
2. Nation - Terry Pratchett - Fantasy/Satire - 100% - 5163 locations - 384 pages - finished 5/7
3. No Second Chance - Harlan Coben - thriller - 100% - 8328 locations - 448 pages - finished 5/9
4. Julian: A Christmas Story - Robert Charles Wilson - Steampunk - 100% - 970 locations - 59 pages - finished 5/11
5. The Ballad of Jimothy Redwing - Maia Strong - m/m romance - 33% - 1606 of 4808 locations - 264 pages
6. Kushiel's Dart - Jacqueline Carey - Fantasy - 9% - 831 of 9652 locations - 816 pages - Abandoned 5/15
7. 1634: The Baltic War - Eric Flint and David Weber - Alt History - 100% - 12795 locations - 787 pages - finished 5/22
8. Probation - Tom Mendicino - gay fiction - 100% - 5168 ocations - 304 pages - finished 5/23
9. InterWorld - Neal Gaiman - Science Fiction - 100% - 2749 locations - 256 pages - finished 5/26
10. A Beginner's Guide To Acting English - Shappi Khorsandi - Memoir - 100% - 5366 locations - 312 pages - finished 5/28
11. Strings Attached - Nick Nolan - gay fiction - 100% - 5867 locations - 320 pages - finished 5/29
12. Grantville Gazette volume 4 - Eric Flint - alt history - 100% - 5875 locations - 392 pages - finished 5/30
13. Star Trek: A Singular Destiny - Keith R. A. DeCandido - Science Fiction - 33% - 1438 of 4306 locations - 384 pages


----------



## Bigal-sa

Let me try:

1. Strange Attractors by Jeffrey A Carver (5714 locations). Started 29 Apr, Finished 1 May (4½*)
2. The Infinite Sea by Jeffrey A Carver (6832 locations). Started 1 May, Finished 2 May (5*)
3. The Vector by MCM  (3990 locations). Started 30 Apr, Finished 5 May (4½*)
4. Anthem by Ayn Rand (988 locations). Stated 5 May, Finished 6 May (3*)
5. Sunborn by Jeffrey A Carver (7737 locations). Started 6 May
6. Watch them die by Kevin O'Brien (5796 locations). Started 7 May
7. One Second After by William Fortschen (~6000 locations). Started 10 May, Finished 16 May (5+*)
8. The Puppet Masters by Robert Heinlein (4835 locations). Started 17 May, Finished 28 May (4*)
9. Distant Cousin by Al Past (). Started 22 May,


----------



## Winter9

Books May 2010

Currently reading:
-Kindle, In Her Name 43%
-Audio, The Quest Track 47

Books read: 
Kindle

Audio

Total

Books bought:


----------



## nelmsm

My spot!

1. The Lost Fleet: Courageous   Jack Campbell  4,935 locations  5/8/10
2. The List   J.A. Konrath  5,828 locations  5/14/10
3. Little Blue Whales  Kenneth R. Lewis  5,706 locations  5/15/10  (Great read!)
4. Valiant (The Lost Fleet, Book 4), Jack Campbell  4,542 locations  5/20/10
5. The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo, Stieg Larsson   9,048 locations  5/27/10
6. American Apocalypse: The Beginnning, by nova  3,830 locations  5/29/10


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I'm in again.

1.  Finished:  The Girl Who Played with Fire by Stieg Larsson (finishing this one from last month)   
2.  Reading:  Lucifer's Hammer by Larry Niven and Jerry Pournelle.
3.  Finished:  A Simple Plan by Scott Smith.   Not a bad book, the morality of it bothered me.
4.  Finished:  Let the Great World Spin by Colum McCann     
5.  Finished:  Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet by Jamie Ford    
6.  Finished:  What the Dead Know by Laura Lippman    
7.  Finished:  Invisible Tears by Abigail Lawrence  
8.  Finished:  One, by Conrad Williams      This was gripping!
9.  Finished:  Prank the Monkey by Sir John Hargrave (need to lighten-up after reading One)   
10. Finished:  Kill & Cure by Stephen Davison   
11. Finished:  1st to Die by James Patterson    
12. Finished:  Outlander by Diana Gabaldon       (I would give this one TEN stars)
13. Reading:  Dragonfly in Amber by Diana Gabaldon


----------



## Annalog

My placeholder


----------



## DD

My placeholder


*Finished* *Title* *Author* *Length*


----------



## melissa6705

Holding my spot

1) Jane Eyre - Finished reading the last 219 pages....
2) The Perfect Storm - 240 pages - Started 5/6


----------



## ayuryogini

My Placeholder:


*DATE **BOOK**AUTHOR **LOCATIONS *May 5Heat Wave







Richard Castle 3720 May 28Mermaids in the Basement Michael Lee West 5309

Well, this is a little embarassing; I blame it on my new iPad, and that darn Angry Birds game!


----------



## dpinmd

Oops, forgot to modify this as I went along, so now I can't add dates for when I finished. Oh well.

Currently reading:
_In Her Name_ (Omnibus Edition), Michael R. Hicks (KB author)

Up Next:
probably _Ender's Game_, Orson Scott Card

Finished:
_Magic Bites_ (Kate Daniels #1), Ilona Andrews (carryover from April)
_Dragonflight_, Anne McCaffrey (May reading game selection)
_Surviving an American Gulag_, Edward C. Patterson (KB author) *finished 5/19*


----------



## SinCityReader

1. The Help







by Kathryn Stockett 7691 locations / 464 pages Started 4/26/10 - Finished 5/8/10

2. The Wednesday Sisters







by Meg Waite Clayton 5195 locations / 304 pages Started 5/8/10 - Finished 5/14/10

3. Saving CeeCee Honeycutt







by Beth Hoffman 4251 locations / 320 pages Started 5/15/10 - Finished 5/20/10

4. The Handmaid's Tale: A Novel







by Margaret Atwood 4552 locations / 320 pages Started 5/21/10 - Finished 5/28/10

5. Silver Dreams, Silver Screen







by Moxie Mezcal 944 locations / Started 5/28/10 - Finished 5/29/10

6. Booth's Sister







by Jane Singer 2041 locations / 228 pages Started 5/29/10 - In Progress


----------



## rzsiftyxoq

*OPEN by Andre Agassi*: solid auto-bio. better than i'd ever imagine

*MONEYBALL by Michael Lewis*: good for any intelligent sports fan

*SEX, DRUGS, AND COCOAPUFFS* by Chuck Klosterman: fun pop culture discussion.

for the person who recommended predictably irrational, i didn't like it   freaknomics and superfreakonomics were much more fact based and more intelligently written imo. i thought dan ariely's "experiments" seemed soooo biased


----------



## MarthaT

Sex, Drugs and Cocoapuffs looks like a good read, thanks for the suggestion


----------



## joanne29

I am in

1. Caught by Harlan Coben 388 pgs. 5/2      good
2. Lark and Termite by Jayne Anne Phillips 304 pgs. 5/04     okay
3. If I Stay by Gayle Forman 272 pgs. 5/05      great read
4. Lift By Kelly Corrigan 96 pgs. 5/6       awesome!
5.  Crazy As Chocolate by Elisabeth Hyde 225 pgs. 5/8      very good
6. The Pull of the Moon by Elizabeth Berg 240 pgs 5/11      awesome
7.  The Middle Place by Kelly Corrigan 288 pgs 5/14      very good
8. I Just Want You to Know by Kate Gosselin 208 pgs. 5/16     fair
9. Orange Is the New Black: My Year in a Women's Prison by Piper Kerman 320 pgs 5/19       excellent
10. The Other Wes Moore by Wes Moore 256 pgs. 5/22      wonderful
11. The Immortal Life of Henrietta Lacks by Rebecca Skloot 384 pgs. 5/27       excellent
12. House rules by Rachel Sontag 288 pgs. 5/29     okay


----------



## Neekeebee

I'm in!

Currently Reading:
*The American Patriot's Almanac* - William J. Bennett and John Cribb (K loc. 3409-4161)

Finished Reading:


5/2: *Crocodile on the Sandbank *- Elizabeth Peters (Sony, H/C 262 pages)
5/8: *The Black Echo* - Michael Connelly (Sony, P/B 496 pages) My least favorite of the Bosch series so far. Good story, but this one was very hard to get into.
5/9: *Death of a Trophy Wife* - Laura Levine (Kindle 4039 loc.) 
5/11: *Cream Puff Murder* - Joanne Fluke (Kindle 5191 loc.)
5/13: *Mission Road* -Rick Riordan (Kindle 4366 loc.) Very good. I will read more in this series.
5/16: *Favorite* - Karen McQuestion (Kindle 2448 loc.) Another excellent read from McQuestion.
5/17: _*Bloodfever*_ - Karen Marie Moning (Sony, H/C 320 pages)
5/20: *The Girl Who Chased the Moon* - Sarah Addison Allen (Sony, H/C 288 pages) Allen's books remind me of some of the better Alice Hoffman books.
5/23: *Hotel on the Corner of Bitter and Sweet* - Jamie Ford (Sony, H/C 304 pages)  Best read of the month.
5/26: *The Last Time I Saw You* - Elizabeth Berg (Sony, H/C 256 pages)
5/27: *Rage of Angels* - Sidney Sheldon (Kindle 7247 loc. H/C 504 pages)

N


----------



## worktolive

1. *Prince of Midnight* - Laura Kinsale - 5,826 loc - 5/1 - fabulous Regency 
2. *Dead Man Rising* - Lilith Saintcrow - 380 p - 5/2 - UF, dark, lots of angst 
3. *The Girl With the Dragon Tattoo* - Steig Larsson - 9,048 loc - 5/4 - read for bookclub - very slow start but if you hang in for 100+ pages, it's great after that. 
4. *Bite Me* - Parker Blue - 4,168 loc - 5/5 - March freebie, YA paranormal 
5. *Pentacles of Magic* - Eliza Gayle - 1,695 loc - 5/5 - Freebie 
6. *True Love and Other Disasters* - Rachel Gibson - 345 p - 5/6 - Contemporary, hockey theme 
7. *Twisted Creek* - Jodi Thomas - 296 p - 5/7 - Women's fiction, whiny lead marred this one 
8. *These Old Shades* - Georgette Heyer - 8,474 loc - 5/7 - My favorite Regency when I was a teenager, just as good on reread 30 years later. 
9. *Milrose Munce and the Den of Professional Help* - Douglas Cooper - 2,907 loc - 5/8 - YA Freebie, imaginative, good writing, but just didn't appeal to me  1/2
10. *Magic Strikes* - Ilona Andrews - 5,391 loc - 5/10 - Magic Bleeds is out in just 10 days 
11. *Force of Law* - Jez Morrow - 3,021 loc - 5/10 - m/m contemp 
12. *Care and Taming of a Rogue* - Suzanne Enoch - 371 p - 5/12 - Regency 
13. *First Drop of Crimson* - Jeaniene Frost - 371 p - 5/14 - PNR 
14. *The Mating* - Nicky Charles - 6,364 loc - 5/14 - Freebie, werewolves 
15. *Sun Kissed* - Catherine Anderson - 418p - 5/15 - Contemp, disappointing, not enough romance  1/2
16. *Heat of Passion* - Elle Kennedy - 1,686 loc - 5/16 - Freebie, short contemp romance, cute story  1/2
17. *Sheet Music* - Kevin Leman - 2,474 loc - 5/17 - Freebie - Christian marriage/sex manual  1/2
18. *Branded* - Keary Taylor - 4,966 loc - 5/18 - Indie, surprisingly good PNR, engrossing story 
19. *Fools Rush In* - Kristan Higgins - 379 p - 5/20 - Contemp, great writing, but TSTL heroine 
20. *Give Me Fever* - Niobia Bryant - 4,251 loc - 5/22 - Freebie, erotic romance  1/2
21. *Tender Graces* - Kathryn Magendie - 3,822 loc - 5/23 - Freebie, southern fiction - good but depressing  1/2
22. *Fools Rush In* - Kristan Higgans - 379 p - 5/24 - Contemp romance, good writing, annoying heroine 
23. *Before The Storm* - Marian Perera - 6,853 loc - 5/26 - War and sorcery, not enough romance 
24. *Moon Sworn* - Keri Arthur - 6,009 loc - 5/28 - werewolf UF, last Riley Jensen book, (boo-hoo) 
25. *Accidently Were?* - Anne Douglas - 1,463 loc - 5/29 - cute shifter novella 
26. *Branded as Trouble* - Lorelei James - 6,194 loc - 5/29 - hot cowboy lovin 
27. *Death of a Trophy Wife* - Laura Levine - 4,046 loc - DNF - Freebie, hated heroine right from the start. 
28. *Big Bad Wolf* - Flesa Black - 1,514 loc - 5/31 - Another cute werewolf novella 

I can't pick a favorite this month. I read so many great books and gave a 5 star rating to 6 of them.


----------



## geko29

*In Her Name: First Contact* by Michael R. Hicks; 7607 locs, 392 pp; Another great read from our resident kreelanwarrior
*All Together Dead* by Charlaine Harris; 4701 locs, 336 pp; Starts off slow but ramps up quickly toward the end. Above average for the series.
*Amsterdam 2010* by Ruth Francisco; 5080 locs, 360?? pp; Excellent and gripping thriller that ends too quickly.
*From Dead to Worse* by Charlaine Harris; 5708 locs, 368 pp; Uncharacteristically ADD storyline hops all over the map.
*A Touch of Dead* by Charlaine Harris; 2156 locs, 208 pp; Quick, entertaining additions to the SVM series.
*33 A.D.* by David McAfee; 5,296 locs, 276 pp; Fast-paced but only moderately entertaining vampire story featuring the world's first zombie as an added bonus.
*Treason* by Don Brown; 6,269 locs, 336 pp; Excellent legal thriller, but being christian fiction it is a bit (and unnecessarily) preachy.

Final totals: 7 books, 36,817 locations, 2,276 pages.


----------



## splash883

Reading:  Scent (Sensations Series #1) by Clint L. Kelly


----------



## Vicki G.

Finished The Girl Who Played With Fire - 5/8

The Apothecary's Daughter - finished

Currently reading Red Chaser - put on hold temporarily

Rusty Nail - finished

Spellbound - finished

Currently reading The Girl Who Kicked The Hornet's Nest


----------



## Chad Winters

Currently Reading:
Sam Gunn Omnibus by Ben Bova (DTB)  decided to wade through DTB backlog since getting Kindle
The Trouble with Physics
Elfhunter  by Archer
Power Lines by Anne McCaffrey
Serrano Connection (baen.com Omnibus) by Elizabeth Moon 


Finished:
Herris Serrano (baen.com Omnibus) by Elizabeth Moon 
Lost Fleet: Victorious by Jack campbell
Earth Strike: Star Carrier by Ian Douglas


----------



## MarthaT

splash883 said:


> Reading: Scent (Sensations Series #1) by Clint L. Kelly


This is very good


----------



## Leslie

This thread will be unstickied on June 1, so be sure to update your lists for May, everyone!

The new June thread has already been started.

L


----------



## BTackitt

quick bump I need to find info here rq.


----------

